# Meriwether Co.



## HunterK

Here we go boys....it's gettin close! What's going on in Meriwether?


----------



## KICKIN IT IN HANCOCK!

Good pictures so far, muscadines and persimmons looking great( was down there this past Saturday) and acorn trees lookin ok.  Ready to for bow season to get here! New club this year, gonna do food plots bout middle september( go by the rain forecast). When do y'all usually plant in meriwether?


----------



## HunterK

We put out feed in a few troughs, unfortunatly we don't have proper equipment to plant, we keep corn out until labor day also, spread it all over the place. lots of salt licks and a lot of purina deer blocks too, they seem to love those things, we get tons of pictures around the troughs. Looking forward to the season, looks like we get to start a week earlier this year. gonna be a hot bow season! headin down next weekend to check stands and mow a little.


----------



## HunterK

OK, this is really wierd, no posts on this thread?!?! Last year it was blown up at this point.....is anybody hunting Meriwether Co this year other than us????


----------



## Georgia Gator

I went down last weekend to put up stands,
Not much movement at our place, a lot of
Turkeys. I may go back today.


----------



## buckshed

I scouted today and was surprised to see some water oaks raining acorns...also saw a few white oak acorns on the ground....and believe it or not had a persimmon tree dropping....now cant figure where to be opening day


----------



## deersled

been in the woods twice all summer. 1 time is june looking for blackberries (didn't find any) and once for a work day. I'm just gonna go in blind this year. No cameras out, no corn, no scouting,etc. Got a couple spots from the past but who knows.


----------



## HunterK

deersled said:


> been in the woods twice all summer. 1 time is june looking for blackberries (didn't find any) and once for a work day. I'm just gonna go in blind this year. No cameras out, no corn, no scouting,etc. Got a couple spots from the past but who knows.



deersled, are you part of Meriwether Sportsman Club?


----------



## swamphunter1

Looking like it could be one of our best years ever judging by our pictures. Buck to doe ratio is finally about perfect on our property. acorns looking good. Food plots should be growing good with the rain this week. just need alittle luck now. and more time off work!!!


----------



## JCBANJO02

we have been getting some good pics all summer. muscidines are dropping, water oaks are dropping, i know of 1 whiteoak dropping already, does are killing my foodplot!! should make for a good opening weekend. looking forward to getting to finaly get back in the stand.


----------



## swamphunter1

Got some cool pics but not so good morning. long story short.. been getting pics of a real good 8 for about a month near my stand. got to the stand at 6:20 this morning. jumped a deer right by the stand (and my trail) hunted til 10. didnt see anything but turkeys. got down and checked my camera. go figure my big 8 point was the deer I jumped. got a picture of him at 6:15. Looking all narly with velvet hanging down and bloody antlers. oh well. he's probably pretty well educated now.


----------



## S Adams

swamphunter1 said:


> Got some cool pics but not so good morning. long story short.. been getting pics of a real good 8 for about a month near my stand. got to the stand at 6:20 this morning. jumped a deer right by the stand (and my trail) hunted til 10. didnt see anything but turkeys. got down and checked my camera. go figure my big 8 point was the deer I jumped. got a picture of him at 6:15. Looking all narly with velvet hanging down and bloody antlers. oh well. he's probably pretty well educated now.



Just give it a week and go back in, maybe a little after daylight?


----------



## joeythehunter

I've been Hunting NE Meriwether for 22 years and got this Buck, my best bow Buck yesterday AM
crabapples & muscadines will be gone in about a week, oaks look good, presimmons are starting to fall


----------



## HunterK

Jumped two this past weekend, lots of tracks on our property, no buck sign as of yet


----------



## deersled

HunterK said:


> deersled, are you part of Meriwether Sportsman Club?



yes, I hunt with them. I hunted sat and sunday morning....nadda! very slow according to other member reports (if you can believe em, haha).


----------



## HunterK

deersled said:


> yes, I hunt with them. I hunted sat and sunday morning....nadda! very slow according to other member reports (if you can believe em, haha).



Awesome, Hope to maybe meet you this year, I'm in Coleman Creek Hunt Club next to you, we use the gate on Mcwilliams Barber road to get to the back of our property, we gotta replace our lock back there soon. I drive a red F150 My son and I will be down this weekend. saw a couple of does last weekend and a baby fox.


----------



## HunterK

a little movement this weekend, we saw a total of eight deer, no bucks yet but their moving a little


----------



## swamphunter1

Saw my big 8 Tuesday night.  Watched him feed on acorns at 40 yards for 20 minutes.. And I couldn't get a clean shot!!!! Beating myself all up for not cutting just a few more limbs this summer. Its probably for the best.  It would of been my biggest buck ever with a bow or gun.  Needless to say I was tore up shaking.  May e I'll get another shot


----------



## HunterK

swamphunter1 said:


> Saw my big 8 Tuesday night.  Watched him feed on acorns at 40 yards for 20 minutes.. And I couldn't get a clean shot!!!! Beating myself all up for not cutting just a few more limbs this summer. Its probably for the best.  It would of been my biggest buck ever with a bow or gun.  Needless to say I was tore up shaking.  May e I'll get another shot


as long as you didn't spook him he'll stick around, stay after him Bro!


----------



## swamphunter1

you were right HunterK!!! Same stand watched him and a 3 pointer feed on accorns around my stand for an hour friday night. Finally about 10 minutes before dark he gave me a shot. Horrible shot. I hit him in the spine. But hey.. Ill lake it. My first buck ever with a bow. Not a pope in young but an 8 pointer that I worked my butt off for. It's pretty neat to get pictures of a deer for months and finally have a chance to take him


----------



## swamphunter1

As far as a useful report, I don't know that I have one. I watched my 8 pt and a 3pt feed on accorns friday. A good buck was also seen in a food plot out of range that same night. Saturday Morning I saw a doe feeding on accorns and muscadines. Saturday night a doe was seen in a food plot.... Don't know what they are wanting the most but they are for sure eating.


----------



## scandmx5

Our lease is not far from Luthersville. No one's killed or seen any yet...today I was out scouting spots to put my climber for gun season and spooked a doe and her baby.  The guy on the property next to ours has some big bucks on his trail cams.

Acorns everywhere, persimmons wrinkling up, didn't see a single muscadine on the vine this year...they all fell and were still small.

Club- One Shot Hunting Club off of Bishop Rd/Panther Creek


----------



## mbs0983

Hey sc I'm in big 10 hunting club I know I've seen that one shot sign near by?


----------



## scandmx5

mbs0983 said:


> Hey sc I'm in big 10 hunting club I know I've seen that one shot sign near by?



Probably...this is my first year here, so I still don't know the names of the surrounding clubs. What road is your club off of?


----------



## HunterK

swamphunter1 said:


> you were right HunterK!!! Same stand watched him and a 3 pointer feed on accorns around my stand for an hour friday night. Finally about 10 minutes before dark he gave me a shot. Horrible shot. I hit him in the spine. But hey.. Ill lake it. My first buck ever with a bow. Not a pope in young but an 8 pointer that I worked my butt off for. It's pretty neat to get pictures of a deer for months and finally have a chance to take him


Nice Job!! that's what hunting is all about being patient and sticking with a location to take a good one! Good work.
My boy and I saw 10 this past weekend, I had an 8 and a 6 near me saturday morning, drew back on the 8 only to have it turn and walk away and then i got busted by the 6 and they both trotted off


----------



## HunterK

DEER EVERYWHERE! We've seen at least 25 deer this past week on our lil ole lease, 6 bucks spotted so far, got clear cuts on two sides of our property and it's pushed a lot of deer on us, very encouraging to see that many deer this early


----------



## deersled

HunterK said:


> DEER EVERYWHERE! We've seen at least 25 deer this past week on our lil ole lease, 6 bucks spotted so far, got clear cuts on two sides of our property and it's pushed a lot of deer on us, very encouraging to see that many deer this early



That explains it! I can't buy a deer because they are all over on your place. I've hunted 11 times and seen one whopping 3 pt.

do you guys allow guests, lol?


----------



## DCHunter

deersled said:


> That explains it! I can't buy a deer because they are all over on your place. I've hunted 11 times and seen one whopping 3 pt.
> 
> do you guys allow guests, lol?



I'm hunting the same place HunterK is and I haven't seen squat.


----------



## bconaway

Have not even seen a deer yet, but someone was nice enough to remove the gate on the road, then drive though my food plot, and to top it off, relocate my best trail cam to a location unknown to me. 

There is a special place in h$ll for thieves!


----------



## deersled

bconaway said:


> Have not even seen a deer yet, but someone was nice enough to remove the gate on the road, then drive though my food plot, and to top it off, relocate my best trail cam to a location unknown to me.
> 
> There is a special place in h$ll for thieves!



Dang! I noticed the gate was gone. Thought that was strange.


----------



## HunterK

deersled said:


> Dang! I noticed the gate was gone. Thought that was strange.



The gate on Mcwilliams Barber Rd??? What the Heck?!?!?!


----------



## HunterK

bconaway said:


> Have not even seen a deer yet, but someone was nice enough to remove the gate on the road, then drive though my food plot, and to top it off, relocate my best trail cam to a location unknown to me.
> 
> There is a special place in h$ll for thieves!



That sucks, seem you guys get hit by theives every year! I know there are some teens around there now(locals) who wander around and the guy that lives on Flemming Rd next to us poaches our property all the time, not to mention takes our signs down when we put them up....guess it's time to get the local law enforcement involved. We'll keep our eyes open for you, I'll stay in touch with Todd.


----------



## AJonesy27

Whats everyone seeing? got some pictures of more bucks starting last week with the colder air...saw one buck with black hocks yesterday, very interesting. I think the deer are starting to move just as the weather is supposed to warm up again. standard GA bad hunting weather! gimme some cold air and NW wind please!! shaping up to be a good year if we get some colder air!


----------



## S Adams

Y'all do any good this weekend?


----------



## HunterK

Nothing this weekend, we only had one deer spotted and one of our guys missed it with a smoke pole
It was a big doe


----------



## S Adams

What's up with the deer this yr?


----------



## HunterK

S Adams said:


> What's up with the deer this yr?



Up until this weekend we had deer all over us.....now we've gone from Deer everywhere to Deer no where.


----------



## HunterK

Front moving through, breezy day Friday.......HHMMMM....sounds like a perfect set up for Saturday morning


----------



## HunterK

I guess nobody hunts in Meriwether county any more so i'll just talk to myself.....Put my boy in a stand friday night(under 16 he can hunt with rifle friday) i went and sat in a stand behind camp, with my trusty Iphone in hand, I didn't take my bow! not more than 30 minutes in the stand and nice 8 ptr walks right up to me and just hangs around for about 10 minutes.......could've shot him ten frigin times but no, all i got is my dang phone in my pocket.....note to self..... always take what ever weapon is legal when you sit in a stand.


----------



## BigYves

havent really been seeing anything on our tract. We usually see deer every sitting but its been slow to say the least. One guy hunted 10 times only saw deer twice. I went wednesday and me and my dad uncle and son saw nada....hmmmmmm scott did you take all the deer.


----------



## HunterK

BigYves said:


> havent really been seeing anything on our tract. We usually see deer every sitting but its been slow to say the least. One guy hunted 10 times only saw deer twice. I went wednesday and me and my dad uncle and son saw nada....hmmmmmm scott did you take all the deer.


We've been fortunate to see deer every weekend, looks like the little bucks are starting to cruise a little, we've seen the one good 8 and a bunch of spikes and 4's.....coming home north on 85 yesterday saw three small bucks that were road kill.


----------



## Trigabby

I had a friend over and put him on a new ladder I had just put up.. He got lucky and saw 5.. One he couldn't tell what it was, a doe and two fawns and a little 4 pointer..  Sunday I didn't see anything but this morning I heard a deer grunting as it was walking through the swamp.. I've pics of a decent 8 and a spike and I think it was the spike doing that... I've found about 15 pie plate sized scrapes so far..


----------



## S Adams

Went  17th-21st and seen a lot of running but all small bucks! The only good one I seen was 20 yds from the truck on Sunday, it was like he was waiting to see where I was lol


----------



## Longhorn 16

I saw 15 Saturday morning, 8 for the evening hunt and 4 Sunday am hunt. First time out this year and enjoyed being in the woods. Small bucks cruising, bunch of does and no big ones seen.


----------



## scandmx5

I made friends with a button buck on Sunday morning and evening, that's about it.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Saw 13 over opening weekend including two bucks with over 100 inches of bone. Neither buck would make the club minimum. Watched 2 mature does and four fawns play chase for over an hour Saturday evening. Nice eight pointer was killed checking for does early Saturday am.


----------



## deersled

As Oneal Williams says. "if you're too busy to go hunting.....you're too busy". I guess I'm toooooo busy. Aint been in over a week


----------



## mbl223

I went opening weekend and saw nothing but does and small bucks.  I have permission to hunt a property that I have never hunted and the land owner does not hunt.  When does the rut normally hit?  I've asked a few people and have heard anywhere from November 5 to the 25th.  Hoping to get back down on Sunday.


----------



## HunterK

mbl223 said:


> I went opening weekend and saw nothing but does and small bucks.  I have permission to hunt a property that I have never hunted and the land owner does not hunt.  When does the rut normally hit?  I've asked a few people and have heard anywhere from November 5 to the 25th.  Hoping to get back down on Sunday.


best rut days for us have usually been Nov 7-11, Thanksgiving weekend has also been good for us over the years. Although two years ago i watched two big bucks fight on the 30th of Oct, shot the bigger of the two, a 130inch 8ptr.


----------



## DieselDavis23

Going this afternoon went last weekend it was almost like there should have been a camera with all the blunders happening. Hoping I drop one tonight


----------



## Washtub

Anybody else have a slower than normal weekend?  We hunt a few miles southwest of Greenville and deer activity was very minimal. I guess between the moon, number of acorns, wind and warm temps we are just not seeing a whole lot. How was it for everybody else?


----------



## Trigabby

I'm also a few miles SW of Greenville and didn't see any movement at all... However, from last w/e to this one, I've got about 20 new scrapes and 40 new rubs.. And that's what I just found from walking around for an hour or so..


----------



## Washtub

Trigabby, where are y'all located. We are off of Old Durand Rd between Stovall and Ogletree Rd. I sure hope things pick up next week.


----------



## Trigabby

Small world,  I'm just south of Ogletree on Winter/Old Durand...

I only heard two shots this morning..


----------



## HunterK

nothing this weekend, bright moon, wind and a little too warm. only a couple of deer spotted.


----------



## S Adams

Where's all the big bucks gone! Lol


----------



## scandmx5

S Adams said:


> Where's all the big bucks gone! Lol



Agreed! All we're seeing on our spot is does and babies. I finally just took a doe yesterday morning, same one I've been seeing since summer. Her young one didn't have spots and it's about to be rut time anyway...if we still have bucks in Meriwether.

Yesterday there were shots going off all over our area.  Off of Strickland Town/Bishop/Panther Creek


----------



## HunterK

We're not seeing much of anything, a few small bucks and a few small scraps, but overall this is horrible, Nov 4th and we haven't hung one yet. this has never happend on our lease. 
We'll be in the woods all week this week, we'll see what happens.


----------



## swamphunter1

1 guy saw a good 8 with a doe thursday night but decided to pass. I saw a small 8 make a scrape thursday morning. And then I saw a definate shooter running a doe at 11:00 friday morning. I'm still sick over it. It ran her by me 3 times. I got them to stop once but he stopped perfectly behind a tree. That's all I can think about now. another member saw a small buck running a doe friday night. and nobody saw anything Saturday! I think wednesday -friday will be the days. Of course I won't be able to get down there until friday. It's looking like I took the wrong week off again this year. I'm off all next week. Hopefully it will still be good though.


----------



## HunterK

Report from Primrose, Five hunters all saw deer this morning but nothing good enough to shoot, good movement this morning.


----------



## HunterK

We had 7 guys over a nine days in the woods and only took 1 small 8 ptr, rubs and scrapes everywhere but only a few seen.


----------



## JCBANJO02

its just picking up just north of greenville. i shot a good one yesterday morning that we didnt find. called ken skinner and he borught out his dog. we tracked him for a long way but never blead alot. he was chasing my brother in law killed a big 11 this morning. get in the woods its on!!!!


----------



## HunterK

JCBANJO02 said:


> its just picking up just north of greenville. i shot a good one yesterday morning that we didnt find. called ken skinner and he borught out his dog. we tracked him for a long way but never blead alot. he was chasing my brother in law killed a big 11 this morning. get in the woods its on!!!!


Keep a good eye out, we heard a pack of yotes howlin last tuesday evening, and i popped one wednesday afternoon right behind our camp! I think we're just north of you.
Club down the road from us is getting alot of pictures between 9-11 pm of some really good bucks. very little daytime movement where we are right now.


----------



## Stingray23

We're about 6 miles N of Greenville. I've hunted most of November, seen quite a few, nothing big yet but some good are being seen cruising especially last week. My oldest son took a really nice 11 ptr last Wednesday right at dark, he was chasing. My youngest son shot a 9 ptr that was checking a food plot for does on Nov 3rd.

I've heard some grunting and following but real chasing yet. Think the warmer weather especially in the afternoons has slowed them down somewhat. Good movement in the mornings where we're at.


----------



## JCBANJO02

stingray/hunterK where are yall at? we are on 362 not far from 27.
HunterK i had 10 yotes come in on me last week. only 6 left without bleeding!!! we have more this year than ive ever seen.


----------



## Stingray23

Hugh O Neal and Andrews Mill Rd


----------



## HunterK

JCBANJO02 said:


> stingray/hunterK where are yall at? we are on 362 not far from 27.
> HunterK i had 10 yotes come in on me last week. only 6 left without bleeding!!! we have more this year than ive ever seen.


We're 4 miles south of Luthersville on Andrews Mill, sounds like sting ray is just down the rd from us. sounds like the pack of yotes that we heard may have moved south towards you. knock em down Bro!


----------



## HunterK

Stingray23 said:


> Hugh O Neal and Andrews Mill Rd



Dude, you're right down the rd from us we're on Andrews Mill just as you turn off of 27


----------



## Stingray23

Small world, how many acres do you have? Are you part of the land that has been clear cut recently? We're past that.


----------



## DCHunter

Stingray23 said:


> Small world, how many acres do you have? Are you part of the land that has been clear cut recently? We're past that.



No, but close.


----------



## HunterK

Stingray23 said:


> Small world, how many acres do you have? Are you part of the land that has been clear cut recently? We're past that.



We boarder some of that clear cut, we have about 245 acres, Coleman Creek runs through our property.


----------



## Stingray23

We have a little over 800 acres right down the road from you.


----------



## S Adams

Anybody hunting this week? I hear that some good bucks have been killed,maybe some big boys are coming out now?


----------



## HunterK

S Adams said:


> Anybody hunting this week? I hear that some good bucks have been killed,maybe some big boys are coming out now?


Hunted last week and only saw three, hunting every weekend until I put some meat in the freezer, I'm almost out. Me and the Man Cub will be huntin hard this weekend!


----------



## S Adams

Went today and seen a small 8pt right at dark,hunted all day and that's all I seen!


----------



## JCBANJO02

Ill be there all day Saturday. Hoping the one I shot Sunday morning shows back up. Had very little blood tracked him with a dog for 2.7 miles according to GPS. Just hoping for another shot!


----------



## mbl223

*Slow*

Have been down since last Saturday and it appears that things have slowed down rut wise.  Have seen several does and small bucks but no chasing.  Most of the chasing on our property was seen the first week of November.  Talked to a customer in hogansville and they are saying that it is wide open there right now.  I have two customers coming in from Tennessee to hunt tomorrow through the weekend, so we will see what happens.


----------



## deersled

been seeing a few. had some chasing a few days ago. I think we still got plenty of time. Killed one 2 years ago chasing hard on Dec. 7th. It aint over til its over.


----------



## HunterK

deersled said:


> been seeing a few. had some chasing a few days ago. I think we still got plenty of time. Killed one 2 years ago chasing hard on Dec. 7th. It aint over til its over.



That's good news from over there, We'll be around this weekend to see what's happening, we've been really slow on our lease.


----------



## HunterK

Dang deer must be invisible! we got scrapes and rubs EVERYWHERE, but we haven't seen a deer in two weeks  Or else somebody stole em all!


----------



## S Adams

All the deer are still around they just moving at night!


----------



## ALB

Washtub said:


> Trigabby, where are y'all located. We are off of Old Durand Rd between Stovall and Ogletree Rd. I sure hope things pick up next week.



Hey Washtub where is your club? I'm at the end of old Durand and Ogletree. Just curious. Like to hear some other reports in that area. This years been off for us. Something has changed from the past few years.


----------



## Longhorn 16

ALB - I have been hunting 109 / Dallas Mill area for 10 years and this is by far the slowest year for our club. We have not seen near the deer we usually do. The Rut has not happened in full swing anyway or it happened at night LOL. We are selective with the deer we harvest - average about 3 per year on 650 acres so I am confident our herd is good.


----------



## Washtub

ALB, We are located on the right side of Old Durand Rd just before it dead ends into Ogletree. And this year has definitely been an off year. Deer numbers way down from previous years.


----------



## BigDogDaddy

Washtub said:


> ALB, We are located on the right side of Old Durand Rd just before it dead ends into Ogletree. And this year has definitely been an off year. Deer numbers way down from previous years.



You guys have the property that just got cut? I'm right around the corner. We dont have the numbers we had last year but I also think the abundance of food doesn't make them move very far.


----------



## HunterK

Slow, slow and slow is all we can say we haven't seen a deer in two weeks!   we usually have at least 6 -8 in the freezer by now, but this year only three so far. we're just not seeing any daytime movement. lots of rubs and scrapes but few or no sightings, we have one guy that has been in the woods every weekend and one entire week this month and he has yet to see a deer.


----------



## Washtub

BigDogDaddy said:


> You guys have the property that just got cut? I'm right around the corner. We dont have the numbers we had last year but I also think the abundance of food doesn't make them move very far.




No, we have the property all around that. We used to have that property a couple years ago but it sold. It's only about 100 acres.


----------



## gacracker1

130 inch 8 pointer ? Didnt see it


----------



## Washtub

gacracker1 said:


> 130 inch 8 pointer ? Didnt see it



Huh?


----------



## HunterK

turn out the lights the party is over....they just ain't movin anymore.  and they didn't move during daylight much during rut either!


----------



## S Adams

It's not over until it's over! lol


----------



## HunterK

S Adams said:


> It's not over until it's over! lol



Try to keep the faith.....but we haven't seen athing in three weeks!


----------



## DCHunter

One thing I've noticed in the past week is that there are dead deer on the side of the road all over the place. More than I've seen all year. They definitely seem to be moving.


----------



## Stingray23

HunterK said:


> Try to keep the faith.....but we haven't seen athing in three weeks!



Your not alone, we havent seen much over the past few weeks, or at least I havent


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Saw 6 deer total this past weekend. Will be back when the temps get to normal. Too warm for December!!


----------



## S Adams

HunterK said:


> Try to keep the faith.....but we haven't seen athing in three weeks!



We have seen more this pass week but most are Either broke racks are to small to shoot!


----------



## HunterK

Gettin slower every time out now, haven't seen a thing in a month now.


----------



## Stingray23

We've had 3 does killed in the past week, moving a little better than before, thinking about going tomorrow


----------



## HunterK

Gonna take a shot at it again this weekend, we're out of meat! two weekends left.


----------



## AustinW26

I am also on Andrews Mill right next to the new clearcut.  Been a good year for deer sightings but have not seen any good bucks.


----------



## S Adams

Wednesday I had 6 doe and a spike come out around 9am and nothing for the pm


----------



## HunterK

S Adams said:


> Wednesday I had 6 doe and a spike come out around 9am and nothing for the pm



We've seen nothing at all this month


----------



## Stingray23

Funny, Wednesday I had 4 does and one spike come by me, nothing in the pm

Yesterday am, 11 deer total seen, 10 does and one small buck, nothing in the pm


----------



## S Adams

Going down this Wednesday and Thursday  for the last hunt maybe something good will show, then I will be bow hunting Clayton co until the end of jan!


----------



## deersled

smacked a nanny this morning. Been sloooow!


----------



## S Adams

Check your guns and check them Often I shot at two doe Thursday and missed them completely come to find out it was shooting 8 Inches High at 100yards!


----------



## S Adams

Sorry forgot to tell about the deer I seen! Five bucks and ten doe all coming out of thick swamp and crossing gas line!


----------



## Trigabby

DCHunter said:


> One thing I've noticed in the past week is that there are dead deer on the side of the road all over the place. More than I've seen all year. They definitely seem to be moving.




Yep, I saw quite a few...  I had two buck carcasses (skin and bones) dumped on my property, and then saw two huges bucks with the antlers cut off over on Harry Hardy...


----------



## Trigabby

Oh and my report... Over the last week, I've seen, on separate hunts, 6 does with 2 unknowns AM hunt, 4 does another AM and then yesterday a spike that had one busted off.. Looked like a unicorn!  

AND... I'm done for the year....  Now to beaver, coyote and armadillo killin', beaver dam busting and bush hogging for weeks on end.


----------



## HunterK

we're done, it's over, worst season in 26 yrs on our lease, 9 hunters, 4deer. we usually take 10-12. September will be here before you know it, time to prepare for next season.
last one out of Meriwether turn out the lights.


----------



## S Adams

Ok Now it's over! Lol


----------



## DCHunter

Did anyone lose a couple of beagles near Luthersville? There's 2 roaming around our property near Andrew's Mill Road. One had a blue collar.


----------



## Scott Scarborough

Shot a nice one last night at 5:25 ... Nice ten point breaking both front legs , maybe hit a little low... He got into swamp went back this morning and jumped him up seen him bed down again hopefully I can retrieve him tomorrow... I just don't want to push him more into swamp... I guess 2 nights no sleep


----------



## HunterK

one more shot to make something happen, got the opportunity to go to Alabama in a couple weeks to hunt 400 acres....down to two packs of tenderloin and a pack of cubes. it'll be a long 8 months without venison if something doesn't happen!


----------



## S Adams

HunterK said:


> one more shot to make something happen, got the opportunity to go to Alabama in a couple weeks to hunt 400 acres....down to two packs of tenderloin and a pack of cubes. it'll be a long 8 months without venison if something doesn't happen!



Good luck in Alabama! Maybe next year we will be over run with deer in Meriwether?


----------



## HunterK

S Adams said:


> Good luck in Alabama! Maybe next year we will be over run with deer in Meriwether?



Thanks, We think we know what most of the problem was this season....1. odd weather 2. Yotes 3. everybody around us has food plots and we did nothing this year. Alabama here we come.


----------

